# My Little ball of moss



## chrismiller12341 (8 Feb 2016)

I started this guy about two years ago. It has grow about 2 times It original size. It is all moss. In the begining I took a small sheet of moss and just wrapped it around itself. AND poof! This is what I got. The ivy is no longer there anymore.  It is just the ball. I would post a recent picture of it but right now it looks a little sad I think it its still frozen with the weather we have had (it's stays outside.)  But in the spring. I will post a more recent pic. I have it set displayed on a tile. And when I water it i dip it in water let it stop dripping and back on the tile it goes. I have had to trim the bottom edges everyonce in awhile to keep the round shape.








Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Feb 2016)

Hi Chrismiller, Looks fab  Looking forward to the spring photos


----------



## chrismiller12341 (25 Aug 2016)

Ok so update time I guess. After the winter we had I thought my little ball of moss was done. I've seen it come back from winter before but I figured it was a lost cause. And to my suprized it is doing fine.  Took a little bit of care with balancing the right amount of moisture and light (isn't that the Struggle with all plants). After getting those dialed in. And that was a pain. this moss likes alot of water it likes to be soggy but not drowning. It likes alot of full sun but it has to be for short periods of time because it burns so easily. I have another pot growing of this moss just in the shade.  it is nowhere near as bright green as this that I have taken the time to care for.

The moss itself i let kind of flatten out into a small hill under its own weight so it not much of a ball anymore. The sapling is a Hibiscus Syriacus or Rose Of Sharon. I have been fighting with the decision of trimming the top longer shoots off. And today I decided I was going to. I would like to keep it very small. I have no idea how it will be with its flowers but I am not planing on have to deal with that for a long time. I didnt even expect it to make it. When I plucked it i thought I snapped it at the soil line.  but up came a good chunk of healthy un damaged for the most part roots.i was going to stick it in a pot and see what happend then I thought what the heck so I stuck it right in the middle of my moss. That was about a month ago and this is what I have as of today. I trimmed back the largest leaves at first to lessen stress from being plucked. Then I waited untill I had new growth befor i did the trim I did today. What I like about this sapling was the twist at the base of the trunk. Now I just need to find a good very shallow dish for it. the one it is in is a best I can with what I got dish. 



Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Doubu (25 Aug 2016)

May I ask what kind of moss this is?

Sent from my HUAWEI SCL-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrismiller12341 (25 Aug 2016)

I'm not 100% well I'm not even 1%. I gathered it from my mother in laws house a few years ago. It grows In massive sheets every year in the runoff area in between the rows of town houses. I also have a hanging planter 12 inches in diameter. That started off as four inch chunk. I'm not sure what I want to do with it yet. But I grows fast well for moss. It took about two years for it to get where it is. And that is why it is so hard to commit to cutting it up or using it for another project. I know there are like 20,000 species of moss. in the morning I will take some macro shots of it with coins for size comparison. In case anyone wants to try to narrow it down. Oh and it came from northern virginia, USA If that also helps.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## chrismiller12341 (25 Aug 2016)

Alittle side note. I intend on bringing this inside when the temps drop and supplementing humidity and light. Mainly for the moss the hibiscus requires a much sun as you can give it. But the moss will certainly die. But the moss can handle all the light I can give using a cfl or sufficient led. 

I'm thinking of something like this for humidity. Not sure yet.




Sorry I know I talk alot.


Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

